
Show HN: Story Snacks – narrate snack sized stories – made in Elixir/Phoenix - hack4supper
https://storysnacks.com/
======
hack4supper
Hello community, I made this app as part of learning Elixir and Phoenix and I
am open to your feedback on it.

